

Bistro: The Smart Feeder That Recognizes Your Cat's Face - shunyunhu
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bistro-the-smart-feeder-that-recognizes-your-cat-s-face

======
mooism2
Why does it need face recognition?

Why can't it detect your cat's chip? Wouldn't that be simpler?

Do cats not get chipped in America?

~~~
zillians
My cats don't want to wear collar...

~~~
mooism2
My cats don't wear collars either, but they've still been chipped.

